# what exactely do I need for REW



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I bought a labtop a couple of mths ago, so for the most part I'm ready to buy the rest but I can't seem to find what I need. I know REQ is a free download but what external sound card do I need? can I use the mic from my SMS-1 (I'm only interested in the subs at this point, I'm letting audyssey handle the rest). Is that all that I have to buy?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

The external soundcard depends on your operating system. Many don't offer Vista divers.

brucek


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks for the info......and look lady luck visited me again...vista


----------

